# Help with Space Wolves Fortress of Redemption Conversion



## Opeth_Vinny (Jul 25, 2009)

So the wifey got me a Fortress of Redemption for Xmas and I have been putting it off until now, but fianly figured I need to start working on it. I have lots of wolfie bits to scatter all over the base, but my problem is the giant dark angel on the tower. I have no problem dremeling down all the plastic, I am just kind of stuck on what would work size wise to be placing in the void that will look both very viking/pictish/gaelic but still look good enough as not to be just a cover up. I would like to say have a chained wolf skull hanging with a pelt or some such, or a giant banner with a Red Wolf of Alba to fit with my Scotch Wolves theme. Just kinda stumped on how to go about this or where to find such things as I can not seem to find anything on line that I could use. Any suggestions would be greatly apreciated. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I suggest either buying or making a vertical Knotwork band or Celtic Cross.

If your Dremelling is good enough then you could probably carve one exactly the right size into a piece of thick plasticard.


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

I found these via GIS, they might be good inspiration for you:







































I hope you post whatever you come up with, I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

go on ebay and look up celtic crosses and slap that bad boy on. I can't think of anything GW that would be big enough to be of much help.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

no no, go on ebay and search for celtic wolf, that'll get you some good stuff


----------

